# I love my M3....



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Drives so amazing...


----------



## Alvizzo913 (Oct 14, 2005)

Damn, Jon, I love your M3, too, it's so clean and I love those rims on it.


----------



## DarkSide (Jun 28, 2005)

I love it too man, very clean. Nice work.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Thanks! I appreciate it!!

It took a year's worth of work to get it dialed in the way that I like it More than once I wondered if it would ever get there. There's no question to me now that it was worth the effort....


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

Your car will forever be timeless. Looks like it belongs in a BMW brochure.

That M3 is one of my favorites of all time. I always dreamed of owning one when I was in college. Love the headlights, too.:thumbup:


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Nov 18, 2005)

I love yours, I love mine, group hug.


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

You really do have one of the best E36 M3s I have seen, Jon.

A friend of my brother's from high school got his dad's E36 M3 as his first car, that dude didn't even know how to wash a car yet he gets an almost brand new $50k+ car as a first car?! Thats not fair!


----------



## andreyko (Apr 26, 2006)

very clean E36 (do you have pics of it when you bought it?)


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

Hmmm...Jon either got his broken camera fixed, borrowed a friends, or...:eeps: 

(your car looks sharp, as always)


----------

